# Guppy nail polish



## Ode to Joy (Jun 11, 2010)

Has anyone been able to find out the ingredients for this polish?
The ingredients in usual nail polish aren't exactly the best for your body either, so no listing of them here has me a little bit worried...?!


And then I would like to now if two of their shades might be dupes for other brands?


*#25 looks like it could be a dupe for ORLY Country Club Khaki:*
Little Music Boxes: A Recent NOTD - Guppy #25
Do Not Refreeze: Two down, two to go!
*Or maybe for OPI Tickle me France-y?:*
MissChievous: Guppy Nailpolishes Swatched
Nail Polish :: Guppy - 25 picture by iloveshimmer - Photobucket



*I think I have seen the purple of #32 before, but where?*
Guppy Nail Polish Swatches & Review | Vampy Varnish
Polish or Perish: Guppy polish swatches
Tacky Blue Eyeshadow: Guppy Nail Polishes & Mac Smoke & Diamonds!







*& this blogger had found some other dupes that I tought might interest you:*
Hannah's Ramblings: I'm in love with the mailman....
Hannah's Ramblings: Comparison/Dupe: OPI Barefoot in Barcelona / Guppy #18


Thank you!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2010)

sadly i know nothing about this brand because i don't think it's for sale in the uk. but hopefully somebody who owns some can make a list of the ingrdients for you soon.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 11, 2010)

Usually the ingredients are hidden behind the barcode. You have to peel the sticker off - there are 2 layers on most cosmetics that don't have a list shown. Not all though, I'm sure...


Aren't those Guppy ones from China or something?

I think I heard MsChievous (Youtube and here on Specktra) talking about those polishes from an ebay cosmetics seller named Jolieeeee


----------



## ruthless (Jun 12, 2010)

I believe it's Korean. 

Don't fret too much about the "Big 3" hype-nails aren't very porous (that is why so hard to get rid of nail fungus when it's under your nail bed) I have several of this brand and I'm quite satisfied with them. They do have a stronger odor than some of my other polishes. My guess is that they're not "3 free".


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_sadly i know nothing about this brand because i don't think it's for sale in the uk. but hopefully somebody who owns some can make a list of the ingrdients for you soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they are available on ebay! dirty cheap, too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Usually the ingredients are hidden behind the barcode. You have to peel the sticker off - there are 2 layers on most cosmetics that don't have a list shown. Not all though, I'm sure...


Aren't those Guppy ones from China or something?

I think I heard MsChievous (Youtube and here on Specktra) talking about those polishes from an ebay cosmetics seller named Jolieeeee_

 
yes, you can buy them on ebay. my concern is that I am sure that there is no administration controlling the ingredients like there are with OPI, Essie & co...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_I believe it's Korean. 

Don't fret too much about the "Big 3" hype-nails aren't very porous (that is why so hard to get rid of nail fungus when it's under your nail bed) I have several of this brand and I'm quite satisfied with them. They do have a stronger odor than some of my other polishes. My guess is that they're not "3 free"._

 
I am not so concerned about the quality of my nails, I am more concerned of allergies that might occure and I try to avoid polishes that aren't big 3 free.
Thank you for sharing your experience, I guess I won't buy them then!!


----------

